# E2200 ethernet not probed during boot



## jmcguckin (Mar 24, 2015)

New install of 10.1

My e2200 ethernet doesn't seem to be found - at least ifconfig(8) doesn't show it.
Putting if_alc_load="YES" in loader.conf, I get error messages saying the module exists.

Hmm. Any suggestions? This is an MSI motherboard.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## nakal (Mar 24, 2015)

Try `ifconfig -a` if it is not set up, yet. You don't need to load the most network interface modules. That's why the system complaints about it.


----------



## kpa (Mar 24, 2015)

Show us the output of `pciconf -lv`.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2015)

nakal said:


> Try `ifconfig -a` if it is not set up, yet.


This is really only relevant on Linux where interfaces that are not configured don't show with `ifconfig`. On FreeBSD `ifconfig` is the same as `ifconfig -a`.

From ifconfig(8):

```
Optionally, the -a flag may be used instead of an interface name.  This
     flag instructs ifconfig to display information about all interfaces in
     the system.  The -d flag limits this to interfaces that are down, and -u
     limits this to interfaces that are up.  When no arguments are given, -a
     is implied.
```


----------



## jmcguckin (Mar 26, 2015)

kpa said:


> Show us the output of `pciconf -lv`.




```
joe@bench:~ % pciconf -lv

hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x78451462 chip=0x0c008086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Haswell DRAM Controller'

    class      = bridge

    subclass   = HOST-PCI

vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x78451462 chip=0x04128086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Haswell Integrated Graphics Controller'

    class      = display

    subclass   = VGA

hdac0@pci0:0:3:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x78451462 chip=0x0c0c8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Haswell HD Audio Controller'

    class      = multimedia

    subclass   = HDA

xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0330 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c318086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point USB xHCI Host Controller'

    class      = serial bus

    subclass   = USB

none0@pci0:0:22:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point MEI Controller'

    class      = simple comms

ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller'

    class      = serial bus

    subclass   = USB

hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0xd8451462 chip=0x8c208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point High Definition Audio Controller'

    class      = multimedia

    subclass   = HDA

pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c108086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port'

    class      = bridge

    subclass   = PCI-PCI

pcib2@pci0:0:28:3:    class=0x060400 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c168086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port'

    class      = bridge

    subclass   = PCI-PCI

pcib3@pci0:0:28:6:    class=0x060400 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c1c8086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port'

    class      = bridge

    subclass   = PCI-PCI

pcib4@pci0:0:28:7:    class=0x060400 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c1e8086 rev=0xd5 hdr=0x01

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point PCI Express Root Port'

    class      = bridge

    subclass   = PCI-PCI

ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller'

    class      = serial bus

    subclass   = USB

isab0@pci0:0:31:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c448086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point LPC Controller'

    class      = bridge

    subclass   = PCI-ISA

ahci1@pci0:0:31:2:    class=0x010601 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c028086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode]'

    class      = mass storage

    subclass   = SATA

none1@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x78451462 chip=0x8c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = 'Lynx Point SMBus Controller'

    class      = serial bus

    subclass   = SMBus

none2@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x78451462 chip=0xe0911969 rev=0x13 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'

    class      = network

    subclass   = ethernet

em0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x020000 card=0xa01f8086 chip=0x10d38086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'

    device     = '82574L Gigabit Network Connection'

    class      = network

    subclass   = ethernet

ahci0@pci0:4:0:0:    class=0x010601 card=0x78451462 chip=0x06121b21 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00

    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'

    device     = 'ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller'

    class      = mass storage

    subclass   = SATA

joe@bench:~ %
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 26, 2015)

It's an Atheros device (PCI vendor 1969, device e091) but it looks like the alc(4) driver doesn't recognize it, at least the device id is not listed in /usr/src/sys/dev/alc/* files (FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE). Try asking on the freebsd-net mailing list about what to do.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 26, 2015)

This is one of those 'Killer' E2200 NICs that usually comes on gaming motherboards. It's essentially an Atheros AR8161 chipset with onboard instead of host processing(from what I gather). Support for this NIC is in 10-STABLE(r273366) using the alc(4) driver and just missed being included in 10.1-RELEASE. You'd either have to update to the STABLE branch or wait for 10.2-RELEASE for support.


----------

